# Any Input on Daiwa Spinning Reels: BG 2500 vs Fuego 2500



## berkshirepresident

So, based on some positive reviews here, I thought I might give a new Daiwa 2500 Spinning Reel a whirl.

At first, I was looking at the BG 2500: https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/daiwa-bg-spinning-reel

But then I came across a Fuego 2500 at Cabelas that is on sale: https://www.cabelas.com/product/fis...aiwa-fuego-spinning-reel/2185864.uts?slotId=2

Any one have any positive or negative thoughts/experience they'd like to share? Thanks in advance!


----------



## poncho 79

I don't have these exact models. But I do have a few new Daiwa spinning reels. The rg, exceller, and the legalis. They are all fantastic reels! Daiwa makes a great spinner. They outcast all my others. I repair reels so I see them all and Daiwa is excellent. I looked at the specs for the two reels and I would buy the bg, but either one would be great. The bg looks just a little tougher with a aluminum side plate, waterproof drag, and screw in handle. The Fuego has the air bail that the bg doesn't but is VERY expensive to replace if you break or bend it, like $75 expensive the last one I bought. They don't bend or break often but if they do, bend over. You might want to call Daiwa to find out exactly what a fuego air bail costs before you buy. Maybe only mine was that expensive but i doubt it. There number is 562 375 6800.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## berkshirepresident

I just got back from Cabelas in Avon. They had a BG 3000 and BG 4000 on display that I was able to spin.
THESE REELS ARE INREDIBLY NICE.
Found these reviews online as well:











I'm impressed. Probably going to pick up a 2500 and a 3000 when Tax Season is over.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Well, I ordered a 2500 but found it a little smaller than I was expecting...so I'll be returning it to Amazon Land.

So, I stopped at Cabelas on the way home where they had the BG 3000 and 4000 in stock. Walked out with the 3000.

I'm SOOOO impressed with the BG3000 that I can't find the words. This is by far the nicest reel that I've ever owned. It puts my Supreme and Supreme XT by Pflueger to shame....and it cost less.

Can't wait to tie into a 4lb bass or a 27"+ Walleye to see what the drag will do. This reel is SMOOTH. And solid.


----------

